# SUCHE: m.ps SPS von tele haase



## bmf (20 Dezember 2010)

Suche für eine alte SPS von tele haase m.ps Ersatzteile.
Besonders wichtig wäre ein Netzteil.


----------



## The Big B. (20 Dezember 2010)

Ne Typennummer oder die Angabe was für ein Netzteil wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## bmf (20 Dezember 2010)

Angaben zum Netzteil: tele m.ps  N220...240/3,5
Das Netzteil hat eine grüne Frontplatte mit einem 4 poligem Stecker und zwei LED's
Abmessungen: 45x205x110 (BxHxT)


----------



## Papamus (10 September 2022)

Hallo bmf
Ich habe mich gerade registriert, um dir antworten zu können.
Ich habe noch sehr viele Komponenten von Tele Haase m.ps ( auch MoPS genannt).
Nebst > 10 gebrauchten Steuerungen habe ich auch noch viele originalverpackte Komponenten.

Außerdem hatten wir Software zur Programmierung und zum Testen von M.PS-Programmen entwickelt.
Das Status-Programm erlaubt die M.PS-CPU zu steuern wie Breakpoint setzen, Einzelzyklus und noch viel mehr.
Das Highlight war Forth direkt auf der Steuerung, der M.PS ist dann direkt in Forth zu programmieren.

Solltest du noch Interesse haben, so bitte ich um kurze Antwort mit der Beschreibung der gesuchten Teile.

Papamus


----------

